# Bolling Bee and caucasian bees



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

King-
Last time I had to get up with the owner of Bolling Bee, I had to ask a local official to check on him for me (I'm out of state).

Does the landowner have a real contract? If so, does it mention "abandoned" equipment/bees? It makes me think that contracts really Can serve both parties.

Where do you get caucasians?


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

*Bolling Bee still Exists*

King,
This guy is like a mercury ball. He is not gone.He is just moving around.
Go on line and Google Bolling Bee.com
He is showing as the Tallapoosa River BKPRS.Assn. President
He has Bolling Bee Farms listed at Jackson Gap Al.
He has Bolling bee farms listed at co. Rd. 59 in Prattville Al. with several customer complaints from beekeepers who say they paid for bees they did not receive last year.
One who says he has filed a complaint with the atorney general.
He also has the Bolling Farm and Bee Ad listed at 8481 Mobile rd in Greenville Ala.
The news listed here says Charles Livings is joining their family.
Unless he has sold out to someone else,he is just running his ad from greenville.
Anyway, go figure.
If I ever need bees, I will stick with ED Norman or S.M.Harrel.


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

I have been by his place of business several times, it is located in Prattville,Al. , his personal residence is in Jacksons Gap, he has several bee yards (greenville,mobile,etc.) so he says.
I bought my first 6 packages from him,then he stoped all communication with me,a short trip later and I found no hives at his business location nor him. Now I have Italians from Normans (which most the queens died before release).
I don't really care if he is or isn't in business anymore,I just need all the bee yards I can find around here and he is in my way kind-of.(I have enough compitition already,seems like this one guy (retired) is always two days ahead of me..)
His web site has not changed in two years,it appears he is into coop gardening now,or what ever it is.
I hate the way this all went down with everyone out there who ordered from him,when you guys were waiting on packages I was getting my first six, then I read that everyone could not get in touch so I tried to and that's when I could not get through.I wish everyone luck with him.
I would like to buy his equipment if he's truely out of it,But the hive bodies I saw were old and almost rotten.Maybe the metal ware is better..
I am looking into a good contract for this spot as I would hate to go for inspection and find them claimed by Bolling..


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I was one who contacted the local district attorney. 
How about this:

If the farmer isn't satisfied with the service he is getting from Bolling Bee, he/she could try to contact him and cancel any "contract". Withholding any payment for pollination services should cause him to show up if he (Charles) is at all interested in his bees. 

I think you'd do well to go through the farmer. Charles (nor I, for that matter) wouldn't want a competitor calling up and saying, "are ya' serious or what?" that would really get me serious and cause you to loose your chance at my contract. I do like a free market, and wouldn't mind, so long as the farmer was trying to keep me in the loop, for someone to try and offer a better deal.

There is a way of determining the success of pollination with certain crops. You, the farmer, and Charles (if he shows up) could look at the crop and see if the farmer is getting what he's paying for. If not, you could make you're sells pitch.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

King bee apiary said:


> I am looking into a good contract for this spot as I would hate to go for inspection and find them claimed by Bolling..


I think you're giving this guy too much credit.

I had a similar situation. A local farmer had a beekeeper who placed six hives on this farm for pollination. It was a gentleman's agreement without a written contract. The hives were soon neglected. The beekeeper never returned any phone calls from the farmer nor did he come out and tend the hives. The farmer and I considered them abandoned and deemed the agreement null and void. 

I moved my bees in at the farmer's request, and after the first year of the previous beekeeper's "no-show," I moved the bees from his two remaining live hives into my equipment (transferred usable frames into my solid boxes). I fixed up and repaired his boxes from a couple of his hives for my own use (those that were still repairable). I never heard anything from the previous beekeeper and he never stopped by. That was at least five years ago.

The farmer ran into this previous beekeeper a couple of years later and when aprised of the situation, the beekeeper said, "Oh those. Nah, I don't want them anyway." Anyone who abandons property like this seldom has the motivation to rectify the situation. I think you're giving this guy way too much credit and any legal entanglements would be cost more than those hives were worth.

I'd just move in and strike a new deal with the farmer. Forget the former beekeeper.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Just placed 5 hives on the farmers property this morning,Not sure he'd make the effort either since he's telling people he's out of the bee business and also agood 45 to 60 miles away.
I will leave his equipment for now and when the farmer gets tired of them I'll ask him to try and contact him again and if no answer I'll take them as mine.
Thanks for all the thoughts.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Not sure about your state, but some do have a procedure to go through for declaring hives as abandoned. I would look up the apiary laws for your state just to CYA. Wouldn't want the former owner claiming theft somewhere down the line!
As for taking over the pollination deal, well thats just business.


----------



## handyman dave (May 13, 2009)

Mr Livings took my money back in March, promised a shipping fee and delivery date, and has disappeared. He does not answer the telephone #, emails, or snail mail.
I have given-up and I call him a thief!
Does anyone have any other contact info for this negligent and fraudulent individual?


----------

